# Warning about Injuries



## Rafael (Jul 21, 2004)

I have used computers from two decades ago, almost daily, for hours. When I was younger, there was no effect on my health, but after 30's the body doesn't recover as quickly as before, and some discomfort appeared gradually until becoming pain, mainly in my hands and right elbow. It's a condition known as Repetitive Stress Injury. I was diagnosed of abuse syndrome, and currently I never can use the computer's keyboard without pain. Fortunately the pain doesn't appear at the piano, but I think that the disorder affects the quality of my touch and my ability to articulate trills.

So, you guys and girls accustomed to use the computer for hours, learn the lesson, and take it easy: Place the keyboard comfortably, key in softly, don´t keep the hand on the mouse when you aren't using it, in order to avoid undue pressure on the nerves don´t keep the forearms on the table, and above all take pauses often. Go to doctor if some pain is persistent.

My piano teacher says, "if pain appears during playing, something wrong is being done". So, don't neglect to play keeping the shoulders, arms, hands and fingers as relaxed as possible all the time.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

very good advice...

I tend to do more harm than I should...


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *My piano teacher says, "if pain appears during playing, something wrong is being done". So, don't neglect to play keeping the shoulders, arms, hands and fingers as relaxed as possible all the time.*


Good advice.
I used to get wrist pains from using the mouse. Now it's better since I have a wrist pad.
Rafael, regarding the wrist thing? How does it affect yr playing really? Do u feel tension or pain due to yr injury when playing trills? Or the fingers have become weak?


----------



## Rafael (Jul 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 25 2004, 11:38 AM
> *Good advice.
> I used to get wrist pains from using the mouse. Now it's better since I have a wrist pad.
> Rafael, regarding the wrist thing? How does it affect yr playing really? Do u feel tension or pain due to yr injury when playing trills? Or the fingers have become weak?
> [snapback]400[/snapback]​*


Actually I don't feel pain at the piano, only at the computer's keyboard and when I tighten my fists, mainly in my fingers, so there must be certain inflammation. With regard to the piano I find some loss of control in pianissimo passages and my trills are irregular in sound, therefore I guess one finger is not triggering on time. Thanks for asking.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *With regard to the piano I find some loss of control in pianissimo passages and my trills are irregular in sound, therefore I guess one finger is not triggering on time.*


Have u tried therapy?


----------



## Rafael (Jul 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 26 2004, 11:10 AM
> *Have u tried therapy?
> [snapback]518[/snapback]​*


No, I don't. I can't afford it right now. I earn my living by using the computer. So, simply I try to limit the time I use it, and take frequent breaks.


----------



## ViolinFan (Aug 8, 2004)

This is something I should really pay attention to, as I spend a good portion of each day on the computer. I'm afraid I too often do some of the no-no's - keeping my hand on the mouse and keeping my forearms on the table.


----------

